# David Brown 885



## shatrell07 (Apr 30, 2012)

Im having a few issues with my David Brown 885, and wanted to know if anyone has some idea of what's causing these problems

Fluid is coming out of the bleeder on the side next to the ram cylinder, and fluid is also coming out of the bottom of the control valve. 
In both cases, it only happens when the lever is in forward or reverse due to pressure but never when in neutral.
Does anyone have any suggestions as what could be causing this?

Any comment is appreciated


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Part of the problem sounds like a restriction in the control valve. Maybe a rubber seal blocking a port. What were you doing when this happened? Bye


----------



## shatrell07 (Apr 30, 2012)

I was disengaging/engaging the control lever on the control valve when I realized the fluid leakage. 

Here's what Ive done so far:

The control valve has hydraulic lines attached (the hydraulic lift was not working at all), so I removed the hydraulic lift pump to see that one of the rubbers were bad. I replaced it.

I replaced the ram cylinder's O ring, dissassembled the control valve and thoroughly cleaned it, and also replaced the hydraulic filter.


----------

